# Pile 'O Trucks



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Converting all my old cars to Micro Trains - got these leftovers. What should I do with them?

Maybe make a junk pile on the layout - out behind a repair station? Nice metal wheels but they don't fit the Micro Trains trucks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sure a scrap pile with a crane would be nice, or load them on flatbed cars just the wheels or piled in scrap metal gondola cars.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

mount them to the bottom of your shoes, and no more sloggin it around
the layout anymore you can just glide there. 

Pookybear


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

xrunner,
You could send some my way and I'll make a Schnabel car out of them!









Set the axles and wheels on a pair of rails in the yard. Trucks side frames stacked in the yard.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

NIMT said:


> xrunner,
> You could send some my way and I'll make a Schnabel car out of them!
> 
> View attachment 11472
> ...


Sean,
Now that's cool!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
-Art


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> xrunner,
> Set the axles and wheels on a pair of rails in the yard. Trucks side frames stacked in the yard.


Like this -


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

NIMT said:


> xrunner,
> You could send some my way and I'll make a Schnabel car out of them!


oh i like that


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I do make train cars like that from scratch out of brass. I love doing it!
xrunner, excellent! I've seen several yards with that exact set up in it!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Another thing you could do it cut the hooks off the ends and put them in a maintenance facility as scrap trucks (missing the wheels) or on the rails as replacement trucks waiting for a new car to be put on top of them. 

Massey


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Massey said:


> Another thing you could do it cut the hooks off the ends and put them in a maintenance facility as scrap trucks (missing the wheels) or on the rails as replacement trucks waiting for a new car to be put on top of them.


Good ideas will keep in mind.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually...I have a home for them in my parts box, what'll you take for them shipped?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Actually...I have a home for them in my parts box, what'll you take for them shipped?


Oh I guess I'll keep 'em and make a scene out of it all. Thanks for offering though.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

